# I want to sale my heat press and vinyl cutter



## lolo81 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi I want to sell some equipment. What is the best way to do it?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Craigslist


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey there,

Members wishing to sell personal items have the ability to do so in the Classifieds area.

Please ensure that you read and follow the area rules before posting anything for sale.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-classifieds/t4573.html

Also, your account will require a post count of 15 before being able to post there.

Thanks,
- JB


----------

